# Turn-Key Hobby Farm



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I saw this ad on Craigslist today, here in eastern Tennessee. Don't know who it is, and have nothing to do with the place, but thought somebody on this forum who's thinking of relocating might be interested.....

*Turn-key Hobby Farm - self sufficient - $249 (Georgetown)*

42+ acre Hobby Farm for sale in Georgetown, TN (short drive to Cleveland and Chattanooga). Current owners relocating out of state and motivated to sell.

This hobby farm is private, with beautiful views. The property has a large creek on one side and adjacent to a small wildlife management area. The property has had many updates in the last several years and is a great opportunity to take over a working hobby farm that yields fresh produce, meat, milk, and eggs. Plus the property has lots of turkey and deer for hunting or just observing. The property can be sold in any configuration to suit the buyers needs; property only, with livestock, with equipment, or 100% Turn-key.

Property features
* 42+ private acres (partially cleared, partially wooded)
* Beautiful ridge views
* Year round large creek
* Adjacent to wildlife management area
* Newer and remodeled ~2,000sq ft double wide with 4 bedrooms on a permanent foundation: New siding, new windows, new Trane efficient AC unit/heat pump with gas backup, new soapstone wood stove, low utility costs
* Large fire pit
* Fenced pastures for cattle and additional hay field (could easily be set up for horses)
* Fenced corral with hutches for calves or goats
* Custom built 8'x12' chicken coop
* 2 Large gardens & 2 raised herb beds
* Fruit bushes and trees along with tons of wild blackberries
* Tea plants
* 1000gal Rainwater collection and 3 additional 250gal rainwater collection systems for gardens and livestock
* City water
* Well pump

Livestock:
* 3 Jersey Steers ~500lbs now and ready for the freezer this fall
* 4 Registered Nubian Goats (2 does in milk, 1 doe kid, 1 buck, and 1 unregistered wether)
* Great Pyrenees Livestock Guard Dog bonded and living with goats
* 10 Free Range Laying Hens
* 2 Ducks
* several Barn Cats

Farm Supplies:
* Water Troughs
* Feed Troughs
* Feed Storage Barrels
* Hay Ring
* Corral Panels & Corral Gate
* Cattle Panels
* Cattle Head Gate
* Wood Fence Posts
* T-posts
* Lumber
* Etc

Equipment:
* 50hp Kubota 4-wheel drive tractor with front end loader (only 630 hours)
* 6 ft Bush Hog
* 6 ft Box Blade
* 6 ft Scrape Blade
* Heavy Duty Hay Spear
* Hay Fork/Gooseneck Trailer Mover
* Carry-All 
* Carry-All Large Metal Basket
* Carry-All Platform with 250gal Water Tote
* Drag Harrow
* Heavy Duty Subsoiler
* Boom Pole
* Stihl Chainsaw
* Stihl Brush Cutter
* Stihl Mini Tiller
* Husqvarna Rear Tine Tiller
* 16ft Gooseneck Livestock Trailer

If you have thought about being more self-sufficient or are looking for a small hobby farm, this is an opportunity to get started with an already active and producing farm. This farm is only up for sale because the owners are moving out of state. It could easily be set up for horses and other livestock. Plenty of space for trail walking, hiking, horseback riding and atv riding. Easily converted to completely off-grid living. Motivated sellers.


----------



## jraner (Jun 24, 2015)

It's an interesting post, but no contact information was left. Can you leave contact information or were you saw the add for the land?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

jraner said:


> It's an interesting post, but no contact information was left. Can you leave contact information or were you saw the add for the land?


Found it!

:google:

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/grd/5035373294.html

It is absolutely gorgeous in the pictures!


----------



## jraner (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you. I'll check Craig's list/ Tn


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

All of that for $249 ? 

Must be a catch somewhere


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like a nice place. Downside, it's no more than 30 miles, if that, from a nuke plant. 50 miles or less from another.


----------

